# Relactation with a nipple shield - possible?



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's my background info. DS was born 9/21. We saw a few LCs in the hospital, but they didn't help me for anything - I have flat nipples, but they never once addressed them, just told me that DS had a good latch and sent me on my merry way. He was born on a Wednesday, and by Friday night, he'd only pooped once, had orange pee, and was extremely jaundiced. Our ped doesn't believe in formula supplementation for jaundice, so we hadn't been giving him any formula. But on Saturday morning, I was so scared that he was dehydrated, so I gave in and we started formula. I exclusively pumped for the next 2 1/2 weeks, because after we left the hospital, DS never latched properly.

At 3 weeks, I was only getting *maybe* 1 oz. of milk a day with the pump. Someone on another board suggested trying a nipple shield, which we did, and we got a perfect latch right away. However, by that time, I had practically no milk left, and DS would scream his head off after 5 min. of sucking and getting very little milk. So we quit BFing all together.

Now he's 6 weeks old, and I still haven't gotten over the guilty feelings. I wish with all my heart that someone had told me about nipple shields at the very beginning, but I can't turn back time. I'd really like to attempt relactation, but I worry that my breasts won't be stimulated enough with the nipple shield. I tried nursing him with it today, and after 15 min. at the breast, there was milk in the shield, but I have no clue how much he got.

Has anyone relactated using a nipple shield? Is it possible to get back to a full supply while using one?


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

I should also add that I have very large pendulous breasts, which made things even more difficult - I had a really hard time controlling both his head and my breast, even while laying down, which is supposed to be easier for large-breasted women. The nipple shield was pretty much the only way I could get him comfortably (for both of us) latched on for any length of time. Just in case you're wondering why I want/need to use it - it had nothing to do with sore/cracked nips or anything like that.


----------



## Jill0905 (May 11, 2005)

i have flat nipples also but never lost my supply. you hang in there!!!


----------



## Devida (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi there,

I managed to successfully get my supply back up to about 21oz per day by using a double breast pump and on the odd occassion that DD would latch on - it was with nipple shields. All the 'experienced' professionals I spoke with told me to get her latched back on without nipple shields otherwise i wouldn't be able to relactate - but I found that to be nonsense.

If you combine your feedings with the shields - with lots of skin to skin contact, which will also promote your supply - like wearing her in a sling skin to skin, having baths together etc.. this will all promote your supply.

Good luck and if I can help at all with any other questions, just ask









Take care
Dee
x


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

You really need to be committed to this, because it's not easy to do. This sounds like my situation in a lot of ways.

My milk dried up at 4 weeks because my son wasn't suckling correctly. I rented a hospital grade pump and pumped for 30 minutes every two hours around the clock. In three days my supply was back up.

Eat oatmeal, get Mother's Milk tea and fenugreek capsules. You may want to get domperidone from the pediatrician, it sounds like s/he is very pro-breastfeeding.

It may be that the nipple shield is necessary for you because he's used to bottles and won't want to latch on your bare skin. But if you can get him to latch on your skin, that is 100% the best thing for your supply. If you can get him to latch right, then you need to wean off the shields ASAP. As long as you are wearing the shields, you will need to continue to pump to be sure you are getting enough stimulation and emptying.

You should probably get his suck evaluated by a speech pathologist and you need to practice latching. It isn't easy for anyone, not big breasted women, not medium or small breasted women. Don't use that as an excuse, or you will use it as an excuse (hope that made sense). I know a woman who was HUGE! Had breasts way bigger than the baby and she nursed with no more trouble than anyone else, she just had to figure out how to do it for her.

A lactation consultant will have a highly precise scale that can measure in grams and ounces. You can do weighings of before and after nursing to see how much milk he's transferring. Ask if you can rent or borrow one for home use to monitor your supply and the babies intake and overall weight gain.

Call a La Leche League Leader about this. She will have more good advice and support for you.

Good luck and keep checking back in for ideas and support!


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

I was going to say check kellymom.com for herbs to help. I found that Alfalfa and blessed thistle in combo with fenugreek and oatmeal worked great for me. Also, get the best pump you can...for me a Symphony was worth the extra 16$ a month to rent. And check to see if your hospital has a BF support group. Most offer weigh ins with the good scale at each metting...ours meets twice a week and a breatfeeding supply shop in town has one available to moms to use anytime they want to stop by the store. Your local LLL leader will probably be able to send you in the right direction for these things.


----------

